# Stickies REALLY need to be updated



## Nintendo_Chick (Oct 3, 2010)

The stickies are way out dated. I think http://gbatemp.net/t70463-top-30-ds-homebr...s-of-jan-2-2008 is a great example.

Right now all they are doing is giving new users false information, most of them haven't been updated in over a year, and alot's changed, the wii in particular. They really need to be deleted, it'll give some motivation to make new threads containing new information, and make things less confusing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah I pointed out that the stickies were a ridiculous mess a few months back, especially in the NDS - Emulation and Homebrew section. But after being ignored multiple times I just gave up trying to get anyone with power in those sections to tidy them up.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 3, 2010)

i agree. most of the stickies are a hot mess. Outdated mostly. The problem is, most thread authors don't have the gumption to update them.


----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 3, 2010)

No offense, but its not just the stickies, but its also your cheats forum and your friend code database. Now for your forum, i know its hard because people have outside lives and all, and the database can become very tedious keeping up with FCs and everything, but what if we had multiple people supervising and maintaining those areas like the moderators do for the forums of this site. They can set up shifts or something and email each other the changes of that shift to keep one another updated and go from there.

I would like to contribute and help out with any of this if possible.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 3, 2010)

the FC database is pretty much user-run, unless you are talking about support for newer games, in which case I agree entirely.


----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 3, 2010)

yes, i was talking about it in that sense.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 3, 2010)

I think it's quite doable in the Wii section. I unpinned the most outdated ones on the day we were promoted. Though if anyone sees one that's too outdated and wants to make a newer one, I'd be happy to replace the current sticky with your topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Haven't really looked in the other sections.



			
				jonesman99 said:
			
		

> No offense, but its not just the stickies, but its also your cheats forum and your friend code database. Now for your forum, i know its hard because people have outside lives and all, and the database can become very tedious keeping up with FCs and everything, but what if we had multiple people supervising and maintaining those areas like the moderators do for the forums of this site. They can set up shifts or something and email each other the changes of that shift to keep one another updated and go from there.
> 
> I would like to contribute and help out with any of this if possible.


Well, there's not much we can do about the cheats forum, other than encourage them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the Friend Code Database, I have added some games recently, and am prepared to add more. I just need a big list with all games that need to be added. It's just that it takes quite some time on my end, since I need to find the icons, download them and re-upload them to the database...


----------



## Fluto (Oct 3, 2010)

in the ds hacking there is one for a path for heartgold 
no1 cares about it its all about black and white these days


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2010)

Some of the essential threads need updating, my own Wii ones I've been asking for someone to update as I don't have the time.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

...maybe you lot should establish a new group of members to do just that - 'side-mods' that do stuff that mods don't have time to do, like update stickies.


----------



## The Pi (Oct 3, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> ...maybe you lot should establish a new group of members to do just that - 'side-mods' that do stuff that mods don't have time to do, like update stickies.


Mini-mods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's not a bad idea actually, section only mods maybe.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 3, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> ...maybe you lot should establish a new group of members to do just that - 'side-mods' that do stuff that mods don't have time to do, like update stickies.



That's not entirely a good idea.
Mods can easily unsticky a thread, but it's up to the OP of that thread to update it,
if not, someone else can always make a new one, but it takes a lot of time.


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 3, 2010)

People always point out noobs to the stickies and than they can't find the right topics. Then they go spam again... I HOPE it will get better when the stickies are updated!


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd recommend just deleting them.


----------



## WildWon (Oct 3, 2010)

Where the problem of updated stickies comes in- we need a person that starts a sticky to keep up with it. There have been a few people to show interest from time to time, but after a quick pm convo, it seems the interested parties only had a fleeting "amazing idea," then are no longer cared about.

I mean, if we could get a person/people that are actually up for keeping up with these things, and are not losing interest after 3 days... then we might have something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(that isn't directed towards those that were running them solid for a while, it's more towards those that have shown fleeting interest)

If anyone is truly interested in helping out... fully taking on a few stickies or whatever, please let us know


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 3, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> If anyone is truly interested in helping out... fully taking on a few stickies or whatever, please let us know


I would be willing to take on a few stickies.
I'll be able to update them often.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 3, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> If anyone is truly interested in helping out... fully taking on a few stickies or whatever, please let us know



ME!! ME!!

I can only take on one or two, though.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

The mini-mod idea sounds good. Advice that people can depend on, a bridge between the mods and the members.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 3, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty much what *these guys* are.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 3, 2010)

I'll be happy to keep a few more stickies up to date once the [list] bbcode's issues are fixed.
http://gbatemp.net/t257110-troubles-with-list


----------

